# I'm not a paramedic. Just curious what procedures can medics do?



## kbrown (Dec 7, 2010)

What sorts of procedures do paramedics/EMTs do?

I know intubation and EKGs. But, can you do cardioversion, chest tubes, doppler, nasogastric lavage, emergency cricothyroidotomy, etc? Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 7, 2010)

kbrown said:


> What sorts of procedures do paramedics/EMTs do?
> 
> I know intubation and EKGs. But, can you do cardioversion, chest tubes, doppler, nasogastric lavage, emergency cricothyroidotomy, etc? Thanks!


Cardioversion is allowed for most Paramedics, either needle or surgical crics, needle chest decompression, trans-cutaneous pacing, IO, IV (including EJs), NG insertion, NTI, ETI, OG insertion, foley catheter insertion. Supra-glottic airway placement. 
EMTs can typically do very little invasive skills. EMT-Is can do a little more than basics.

Plus a lot more education than just an EMT gets. A lot of time the harder thing is knowing when not to do the skills, instead of just doing it just because you can. If you're an EMT and just wondering what a medic can do, and considering upgrading just because you want the skills, do us all a favor and don't bother.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 7, 2010)

In New Zealand

*Paramedic*
- Oxygen
- OPA, NPA, LMA
- Semiautomated and manual defibrillation
- Synchronised cardioversion
- 3 and 12 lead ECG interpretation
- IV cannulation
- IV glucose 10% and saline
- Glucagon IM
- Aspirin PO
- GTN SL
- Salbutamol nebules
- Ondansetron PO and IV
- Adrenaline IM, IV and neb
- Morphine IV and IM
- Entonox
- Methoxyflurane
- Paracetamol PO

Some:
- Ceftriaxone IM
- Amiodarone IV

*Intensive Care Paramedic*
- Intubation including RSI for selected Ambulance Officers
- Chest decompression
- Amiodarone IV
- Atropine IV
- Midazolam IV, IM. IV
- Ketamine IV, IM, PO
- Frusemide IV (probably getting withdrawn)

Some have thrombolysis and this is being rolled out nationally


----------



## kbrown (Dec 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Cardioversion is allowed for most Paramedics, either needle or surgical crics, needle chest decompression, trans-cutaneous pacing, IO, IV (including EJs), NG insertion, NTI, ETI, OG insertion, foley catheter insertion. Supra-glottic airway placement.
> EMTs can typically do very little invasive skills. EMT-Is can do a little more than basics.
> 
> Plus a lot more education than just an EMT gets. A lot of time the harder thing is knowing when not to do the skills, instead of just doing it just because you can. If you're an EMT and just wondering what a medic can do, and considering upgrading just because you want the skills, do us all a favor and don't bother.



I'm asking because I'm going to be rotating through the ER soon for school, and I don't really know what to expect from the paramedics. That's an impressive list though!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2010)

kbrown said:


> What sorts of procedures do paramedics/EMTs do?
> 
> I know intubation and EKGs. But, can you do cardioversion, chest tubes, doppler, nasogastric lavage, emergency cricothyroidotomy, etc? Thanks!



Yes to entire list.  But not all Paramedics can.  Depends on the state, the service, the medical director, and at times the county or city.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 7, 2010)

The most important procedure......take them to the hospital. Yet its often overlooked.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 7, 2010)

firecoins said:


> The most important procedure......take them to the hospital. Yet its often overlooked.



How true it is! Thanks for putting that out there.


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm an EMT but not working as an EMT, so I don't do jack in the civilian world other than wave at the ambulance as it goes by.

On the Army side, I can perform any procedure and administer any med that my PA or doc allows me to do.


----------

